# Am I a Political Extremist? A quiz.



## Steve (Apr 23, 2011)

Are you a political extremist?  Hard to tell, sometimes.  We often don't see ourselves objectively.  It's difficult.  But don't worry.  I've put together a quiz.  

*"Am I a Political Extremist?  A Quiz"*

In order to answer the question, "Am I a political extremist?" we must first answer the question, "What is a political extremist?"

Urban Dictionary (a source above reproach for its high standards of accuracy) defines political extremist as, _"SOMEONE WHO SUPPORTS AN IDEA, CAUSE, OR SET OF VALUES SO ADAMANTLY AND WITHOUT COMPROMISE THAT SAID PERSON WILL USE THEIR IDEAS TO JUSTIFY ANYTHING THEY DO. This term can be applied to ANYONE._"  i.e. a *Politard*.

A politard is, "A politard is someone who is politically polarized to the point that  they cannot have an intelligent discussion with anyone that they  perceive to be "on the other side" of their political spectrum, the  politard will automatically disagree with their perceived "enemies" and  often without any actual knowledge of the subject being discussed.  Politards differ from trolls in that politards actually believe what they say."

Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremism defines extremism as "any ideology or political act far outside the perceived political center of a society."  Pretty simple.  

"But, Steve.  We don't care what it means.  We just want to know if it applies to us?"  

I hear you.  I get it.  You just want to know... ARE YOU A POLITICAL EXTREMIST?  All you have to do is take the following quiz:

1:  Have you ever been called a political extremist?  

2:  Have you ever referred to "The Center" or "The Middle" as something bad?

3:  Have you ever called someone a "moderate" as a pejorative?

4:  Have you ever read an article written by a political extremist and thought, "Yeah.  That makes perfect sense?"

5:  Do you believe that "the other side" is actively engaged in the systematic destruction of everything that makes your Country great?

6:  Do you find yourself framing a counter argument in your head while someone from the other side is still talking? 

7:  Have you ever called someone from the other side a Nazi?

8:  Have you ever called someone from the other side a Socialist?

9:  Do you believe that everyone on the other side is a Political Extremist?

10:  Have you ever lied about voting for the other party just to appear more moderate in a political discussion?

11:  Have you ever characterized a belief or action on the other side as very bad, but defended the same belief or action when applied to your own?

12:  Do you believe yourself to be a righteous warrior in a fight for the future of our Great Nation?

13:  Do you believe your political views to be a part of a growing, revolutionary movement that will eventually consume the status quo?

14:  Have you ever read a negative article about a political extremist, such as Glen Beck or Keith Olbermman, and taken it personally?  

15:  Have you ever blamed an individual not directly involved in politics as a career for something a politician has done?

I'll leave it to you to decide for yourself if the shoe fits.  This is intended to be a silly quiz.  I'm hoping it doesn't get anyone bent out of shape.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 23, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Are you a political extremist?


 
*No.* I just want to be left alone.

1: Have you ever been called a political extremist? 
*No.*

2: Have you ever referred to "The Center" or "The Middle" as something bad? 
*No.*

3: Have you ever called someone a "moderate" as a pejorative? 
*No.*

4: Have you ever read an article written by a political extremist and thought, "Yeah. That makes perfect sense?" 
*No.*

5: Do you believe that "the other side" is actively engaged in the systematic destruction of everything that makes your Country great?

*No.*-There is no "other side." There's only one corporate system, and it is that which is engaged in the systematic destruction of everything that makes our Country *ours*, so it can be theirs.The idea that there are two sides is completely antiquated, and an illusion maintained through the media by that same corporate system.

6: Do you find yourself framing a counter argument in your head while someone from the other side is still talking? 
*No.*

7: Have you ever called someone from the other side a Nazi? 
*No.*

8: Have you ever called someone from the other side a Socialist? 
*No.*

9: Do you believe that everyone on the other side is a Political Extremist? 
*No.*

10: Have you ever lied about voting for the other party just to appear more moderate in a political discussion? *No.*

11: Have you ever characterized a belief or action on the other side as very bad, but defended the same belief or action when applied to your own?
*No.*

12: Do you believe yourself to be a righteous warrior in a fight for the future of our Great Nation?
*No.*

13: Do you believe your political views to be a part of a growing, revolutionary movement that will eventually consume the status quo?
*No.*

14: Have you ever read a negative article about a political extremist, such as Glen Beck or Keith Olbermman, and taken it personally? 
*No.*

15: Have you ever blamed an individual not directly involved in politics as a career for something a politician has done?

Yes. Leo Szilard, a physicist, wrote a letter. He, Einstein and others signed it, and sent it to FDR-because of them, we have nuclear weapons.  



> "Everybody knows that Aristotelian two-value logic is ****ed."
>  Philip K. Dick


----------



## Steve (Apr 23, 2011)

Shut up.  You're an exremist and you know it!   You Nazi.  D'oh!


----------



## elder999 (Apr 23, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Shut up. You're an exremist and you know it!  You Nazi. D'oh!


 .


> "Certainly it constitutes bad news when the people who agree with you are buggier than *******."
>  Philip K. Dick


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh yeah?



> God gives the nuts, but he does not crack them -- Kafka


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2011)

To me, an extremist is simply another way of stating that a person is close-minded.  And we're all close-minded to one extent or another; no one has a lock on pigheadedness.

The test for extremism is much more simple.  Just ask yourself - on any issue - if there is any set of circumstances which you can imagine happening - even as a theoretical - which would cause you to change your mind.  If not, then yes, you are an extremist on that issue.

So often I ask that question of my friends who have certain beliefs that they will not even consider changing.  I ask them what would cause them to change their minds; they reply nothing would, because they are right.

If something is unfalsifiable, it's an extreme position.  Whether we're talking about Anthropogenic Global Warming or the existence of Sharia Law in Dearborn, Michigan.  If there are literally no set of facts which could possibly change your mind, ever, then you are an extremist.

I am in need of some refreshers in this myself.  I've been wrestling with extremist pigs lately, and as it is said, I get dirty and the pig likes it.  Daddy, I've got cider in my ear.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2011)

ROFL.

I answered "No" to all the questions other than number 4 ... but that's just my age based drfit to the Right showing through ... I'm NOT an extremist!  I have it quite under control thank you, you Fascist Anarchist! {gibbers gently}.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 23, 2011)

Carol said:


> God gives the nuts, but he does not crack them -- *Kafka*


 

Speaking of "people who are *buggier." *:lfao:



> "Fish cannot carry guns"
>  Philip K. Dick (VALIS)


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 23, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The test for extremism is much more simple.  Just ask yourself - on any issue - if there is any set of circumstances which you can imagine happening - even as a theoretical - which would cause you to change your mind.  If not, then yes, you are an extremist on that issue.
> 
> So often I ask that question of my friends who have certain beliefs that they will not even consider changing.  I ask them what would cause them to change their minds; they reply nothing would, because they are right.
> 
> If something is unfalsifiable, it's an extreme position.  Whether we're talking about Anthropogenic Global Warming or the existence of Sharia Law in Dearborn, Michigan.  If there are literally no set of facts which could possibly change your mind, ever, then you are an extremist.



Bravo!  A simple question, "What would it take for you to change your opinion?" is something I think should be placed as a placard in every Study thread.  

I've been asking myself this question a lot lately and waking up in the morning knowing less and less.  It's actually been refreshing because I get into a lot fewer arguments with people.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 23, 2011)

there is not always grey, there is such a thing as black and white. And that is ok. Havign an open mind, about EVERYTHING isnt good. IMO


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 23, 2011)

1:  Have you ever been called a political extremist?  
*only by people i consider extreem*

2:  Have you ever referred to "The Center" or "The Middle" as something bad?
*no, well that depends, meeting people in the middle? thats good meeting people in the middle who are wrong makes you half wrong too

* 3:  Have you ever called someone a "moderate" as a pejorative?
*no*

4:  Have you ever read an article written by a political extremist and thought, "Yeah.  That makes perfect sense?"
*Define extreemist*

5:  Do you believe that "the other side" is actively engaged in the  systematic destruction of everything that makes your Country great?
*Yes, the modern liberal movement wants to destroy America as it has been and create a modern english language version of the ussr

* 6:  Do you find yourself framing a counter argument in your head while someone from the other side is still talking? 
*sometimes*

7:  Have you ever called someone from the other side a Nazi?
*no*

8:  Have you ever called someone from the other side a Socialist?
*Yes, when they are one*

9:  Do you believe that everyone on the other side is a Political Extremist?
*not at all*

10:  Have you ever lied about voting for the other party just to appear more moderate in a political discussion?
*Nope*

11:  Have you ever characterized a belief or action on the other side as  very bad, but defended the same belief or action when applied to your  own?
*wrong is wrong, intent does matter but there are limits*

12:  Do you believe yourself to be a righteous warrior in a fight for the future of our Great Nation?*
absolutely*

13:  Do you believe your political views to be a part of a growing,  revolutionary movement that will eventually consume the status quo?
*more of a reawakenign of true American values*

14:  Have you ever read a negative article about a political extremist,  such as Glen Beck or Keith Olbermman, and taken it personally?  
*Beck isnt an extreemist IMO* *Olberman is *

15:  Have you ever blamed an individual not directly involved in politics as a career for something a politician has done?
*no*


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 23, 2011)

I answered no to everything except the fact that i've called some people socialists.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 23, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> there is not always grey, there is such a thing as black and white. And that is ok. Havign an open mind, about EVERYTHING isnt good. IMO



&#8220;The trouble with having an open mind, of course, is that people will insist on coming along and try to put things in it&#8221;. -Terry Pratchett

"It pays to keep an open mind, but not so open your brains fall out. -Unknown


----------



## granfire (Apr 23, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> I answered no to everything except the fact that i've called some people socialists.


But....did you mean it?


----------



## Steve (Apr 23, 2011)

Couple of good things happening in this thread.  First, people aren't taking it too seriously.  I was hoping it would be kind of light hearted.

Second, for the most part, there's some conversation started that's more introspective.  It's healthy and interesting to take some time and try to see ourselves as others see us.

Third,  I realize now I should have added one more question:  

16.  Did you feel compelled to answer with a "but" (No, but... or Yes, but) ?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, no, not really. But ...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 23, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Couple of good things happening in this thread.  First, people aren't taking it too seriously.  I was hoping it would be kind of light hearted.
> 
> Second, for the most part, there's some conversation started that's more introspective.  It's healthy and interesting to take some time and try to see ourselves as others see us.
> 
> ...


Saying you vote the issues is the same as telling people you don't vote straight right or left. 
Sean


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 23, 2011)

If I am conservative _but_ I also believe that Dick Cheney is the evil mastermind behind the 9/11 attacks on the Pentagon, do those two cancel each other out and make me a moderate?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 23, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> If I am conservative _but_ I also believe that Dick Cheney is the evil mastermind behind the 9/11 attacks on the Pentagon, do those two cancel each other out and make me a moderate?


Criminals can be conservative too.
Sean


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 24, 2011)

granfire said:


> But....did you mean it?



Only for some. 

i see what u did there lol



girlbug2 said:


> If I am conservative _but_ I also believe that Dick Cheney is the evil mastermind behind the 9/11 attacks on the Pentagon, do those two cancel each other out and make me a moderate?



No, because being a conservatives does not mean you like them all.


----------

